# RC72 Remote Programming not working...



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

I read a bunch of other here and elsewhere, but none quite covered what I've got...... Recently had a genie and 2 genie minis replace my HR24 and receiver.

On the genie, I have an AOC LE23H062 and the programming left by the installer didn't turn the tv on an off.........

ALL I WANT is for this remote to work JUST LIKE the one on the HR24 did. Volume goes up and down. Other buttons go where they're supposed to. ON BUTTON turns the TV on but does NOTHING to the genie. Hitting on button again turns tv OFF but does nothing to the genie. If necessary, I can use the OFF button on the RC72 to turn the tv OFF, but it should NOT shut off the genie. I can't get the RC72 to do any of these things. Here's what I've done:

Set the RC72 so it's in RF mode. Yes, I checked and reset it, and put in the 961 and hit CHANNEL UP and enter. And I can get it to do channel changes and such when it's pointed in a totally different direction. So, I presume it's in RF mode.

Went into Menu
Down to Settings and help
Over to Settings
Down to Remote
Over to PROGRAM REMOTE
Told it to CHANGE TV
Selected AOC
Selected LE23h062
It did some code..............
Pressed volume up/down with remote pointed AT tv. WORKED.
Pressed volume up/down with remote pointed AWAY FROM tv. Worked.
Pressed Select on "It worked"
Went down to "Done" and pressed select
Pressed "Exit" to leave menu...

I PRESUME it is now programmed.

POINT REMOTE AT TV. Volume DOES NOT WORK.
POINT REMOTE AWAY FROM TV. Volume DOES NOT WORK.
Press Off. TV AND GENIE both shut off.
Press ON. TV AND GENIE both TURN ON.......

BTW: My OLD RC65RX remote operates the genie/AOL combination fine.. Unfortunately, it's pretty worn out so I'd like to get this RC72 working correctly.

I presume I'm missing a step or doing something dumg, so can somebody give me EXACT, idiot-proof instructions for actually getting this thing to work correctly?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Do the same thing you did, except,
this time when it finds a code, tell it that it did not work and it will get the next possible code for the TV.


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

I just gave that a try. There's no option to try a different code. The only choices are

It Worked
Try Different Model
Cancel Setup

I presume this means there's only ONE code for this model?

Selecting "Try Different Model" takes me back to the model page.

Anybody got any other ideas 'cause I'm finding it really hard to believe it's this hard to program a remote unless I'm doing something wrong......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

There are 2 codes for the RC71, the TC72 is not listed.
First code is 11365
second code is 12402.
If you knew how to program the old RC6X models, you can do the same thing with this.
The exception is that there is no slide selector to move.
Press mute and select at the same time,
wait for the light to blink 2 times,
type In the code using a brief delay after the first number.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Link to the code lookup site:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/remote_codes

There are a lot more codes for the older RC6x remotes.


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

They don't list the RC72 at all. Should I be getting the code for the RC71? Or something else?

I put in the tv brand and model, and got back a code that said

We could not find an exact match, we think this code will work.

12402

Followed by: 
*Setup Instructions*

Set the "Mode Switch" to TV.
Press and hold the "Mute" button and the "Select" button until the visible LED blinks twice.
Enter the 5 digit Code above.
Try your new code and tell us how it worked.
WHERE do I find the "mode switch" to set to tv?

-------------------------

Currently on hold at DTV having gone THROUGH the phone answerer who had NO information on remotes, AND the "tech support" person who "walked me through" the exact same process I've been going through for 2 hours. And when I did the programming and the volume changed she assured me the remote was now programmed... Except that as it has EVERY TIME I've exited from programming, the volume NO LONGER changes. Her response was "Well, the remote doesn't work with that tv." To which I asked "The how come it found the model and PROGRAMMED THE THING?" "The remote doesn't work with that TV."

I've now been on hold for some 20 minutes waiting for a "supervisor"........

When the conversation started I explained I need the remote to do TWO THINGS. 1: change the volume (which I presume will cause the other buttons to work), and 2: Turn the TV ON AND OFF without turning off the genie. Her response after the remote wouldn't change the volume was that the RC72 WILL ALWAYS turn the genie off any time you turn off the tv. I asked if the genie would then turn itself back ON to record the programs it was set to record. "No, YOU'LL HAVE TO USE THE TV REMOTE SEPARATELY IF YOU WANT TO TURN OFF THE TV WITHOUT TURNING OFF THE GENIE. If its OFF, it WON'T record the shows that are programmed for recording."

OK, I understand DTV does some astonishingly stupid things, but I cannot believe anyone would deliberately set up their system so if the TV is turned off you don't get any programming recorded unless you remember EVERY TIME to turn the *&%$##$%^ genie back on.

Still on hold... Been 27:30 at this point... I'll see what the "supervisor" has to say...

BTW: The "tech support" person's rationale for the fact that the RC65 works differently is because it's a universal remote. BUT, the reason it turns off the tv WITHOUT turning off the genie is "IT DOESN'T WORK WITH THE GENIE"... So I asked "So, I couldn't program the genie from the RC65?" "NO, it DOES NOT WORK WITH THE GENIE." So, I took the RC65, went into the genie menu, changed my favorit channels, made other adjustments, and so on. Then asked "So, the RC65 WOULD NOT be able to go into the genie MENU?" "NO." Or allow me to set favorites, or change programming, or view the guide?" "NO. THE REASON THE RC65 TURNS ON AND OFF THE TV WITHOUT TURNING THE GENIE OFF IS THAT IT DOES NOT WORK WITH THE GENIE." Oh.

Finally got the "supervisor". And walked through the same process several times. Putting in the model, leaving out the model and walking through 12 codes to find one that worked.

Worked PERFECTLY. Volume changed, tv and genie both turned on and off... UNTIL I EXITED FROM THE PROGRAMMING. Then - STILL NOTHING.
The "supervisor's" response was that "THIS REMOTE MUST NOT WORK WITH YOUR TV." "In that case, HOW could it program? It found the TV. It FOUND the model. It WORKED while programming." 
Oh... "Well, this remote is having trouble having the "code stick"... Me: "OK, would you like me to try ANOTHER RC72?" Yes. Went and got one. Went through the programming again. This time it worked.

Finished programming. Volume changes BOTH tv and genie shut off every time.

ACCORDING to the "supervisor", this is BECAUSE THE REMOTE IS IN RF MODE. In order to have the remote ONLY turn the tv on and off, I need to change it to IR mode. So, we DID. And once it was in IR mode, I hit the off AND BOTH THE GENIE AND THE TV WENT OFF. AND HIT ON AND BOTH THE GENIE AND TV CAME ON........

So, I asked "HOW, when I hit the button at 7 a.m. and walk away to go to work, and BOTH genie and tv are off, and I don't come back until 11 PM, is the genie going to wake up and record the programs?" She insisted that the genie "WILL WAKE UP AND DO THE RECORDINGS." Which is THE EXACT OPPOSITE OF THE ANSWER I GOT FROM THE ORIGINAL tech support person.

The FINAL recommendation from the "supervisor" was to take the remote and program it to a DIFFERENT television because (and I'm not kidding, these words actually came out of her mouth "These remotes work differenty on different tvs." I suggested that might be a bit ridiculous, and her response was that "the remote ONLY HAS TO WORK WITH THE RECEIVER, NOT THE TV."

SO, it appears that Direct tvs remotes are the equivalent of buying a pair of Chevrolet Malibus. On one of the cars, putting the transmission in DRIVE causes the car to move forward. On the OTHER ONE, putting the transmission in drive cases the car to accelerate BACKWARDS and hit whatever is behind it........

I'm old and crotchety and not the brightest bulb on the tree, but does anybody REALLY believe this kind of bovine excrement when it gets handed out?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If there is a code that works for your TV and is in the remote,
the remote On and Off buttons are supposed to turn on and off the TV and the DTV receiver at the same time.

Yes, try the RC71 codes.

In my earlier post I said there was no selector to slide, just do the steps in post #4.

If you have one of the older RC6x remotes, use the code lookup and try it.

There are many things that do not work with the remotes. There are just so many codes for all the different items and brands and model numbers it is hard to keep up.
I have to get up and go across the room to turn my Yamaha ON. My DTV remote will turn it OFF.

If it is just too upsetting to use a second remote for just one function each time you watch the TV, you can get a Logitech that is programmable using your computer. It will do all sorts of tricks.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Wow. All Directv DVR ' s "wake up" when it's time to record.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

When you turn off a DTV receiver it is not really off. It just stops sending the signal to the TV.
The DVRs and plain receivers are constantly getting info from the satellites for the guide, graphics, etc. 24 hours per day.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Don't put the model in just go to the option that says I don't know my model. It will then search all codes. After each code try volume if it works select it worked then try power if it works you are done. If it doesn't repeat steps but skip that code by saying it didn't work.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

These new demotes have a few quirks that through trial and error (heavy on the error) have revealed themselves.

First off understand the RF mode for the RC71s and the Genie line is not compatible with older model equipment's RF mode (nor is the RC6X remote's RF compatible with the Genie line of products) IR however is unchanged. The support staff doesn't always get the distinction here and assumes the RC6X models are not compatible when in fact they work just fine in IR modes.

Secondly unbeknown to the user the receiver and remote "know" each other in the sense that if you point the RC6X remote at the machine you will get a different programming options menu than if using the RC71. I have been told you can use the 6X to get it to the point where you can enter the desired alternate codeset on the 71 and it will work. I have yet to test this through to completion but in some oddness on my WVB and wireless clients I did have to use my RC6X to get the menus to the point where I could set for RF on the RC71s. So from what I have seen the base coding is all there it may take the two models to complete the chain for "advanced" programming.

Your issue was basic however and I recall one has to set the RC71 to RF in order to program for the TV. And (this has bit me in the chair mount more than once) use the ENTER key (not select) to confirm when you hit the working codeset. I have loudly uttered many dirty words when attempting to set up these peanut remotes and then had to go all Rosanne-Rossanna-Danna when I realized I was using the select key instead of enter.

Sorry it was so frustrating for you but having stumbled on that same rock myself I do understand.

Don "Oh! Nevermind" Bolton


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

lugnutathome said:


> These new demotes have a few quirks that through trial and error (heavy on the error) have revealed themselves.
> 
> First off understand the RF mode for the RC71s and the Genie line is not compatible with older model equipment's RF mode (nor is the RC6X remote's RF compatible with the Genie line of products) IR however is unchanged. The support staff doesn't always get the distinction here and assumes the RC6X models are not compatible when in fact they work just fine in IR modes.
> 
> ...


Some of the installers can confirm or fix it if I am not correct if they are reading this.

I have read that holding the mute and enter buttons down for a few seconds will pair the receiver and the remote and put it in RF mode with the RC71 remote.
A couple of months ago my friend was having trouble and she called DirecTV and was on the phone with them for a long time and they never got it to work ( It had been working until a power outage ).
I told her to hold the mute and enter button for a few seconds. She did and she said a screen popped up with do you want to program your remote. She did and programmed it for her Samsung TV and Yamaha receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FYI, the RC71/2 will always turn ON & OFF the TV and Genie at the same time when pressing those buttons. This is how the Genie remote works. Nothing you can do about. Short of using and RC65/6 and loosing RF functionality since those remotes have a separate PWR button along side the toggle ON & OFF


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

While the original issues weren't overwhelming since I kept the RC65 remotes that do work fine, the inconsistency among the "technical support" folks was problematic. To be told that I'd HAVE to use two remotes or risk having the genie NOT record because it was "off" was bizrre. To be told that different UNITS of the RC72 work differently on the same tv, and that IT WAS NORMAL AND ACCEPTABLE, was ridiculous. I didn't expect the phone answerer to have any useful information, but once I get to tech support I expect more of the "skilled" support person than the equivalent of the SHRUG.

Anyhow, I verified tht the genie, as does my HR24, DOES record even when "off", and with some rummaging I found the procedure to set the 30-second-skip, and as with issues in the past I'll continue relying on the Internet for information whenever possible as opposed to counting on getting accurate information from the provider.

Anyhow, thanks for the replies. One way or another I've got things working at this point.


----------



## HaterSlayer (Mar 24, 2010)

I've had your issue with two customers (and 45 min call) before I figured out what to do. 
Get out the menu. 
Press and hold mute and select til green light flashes twice
Enter 981 on remote(this resets it)
Press and hold mute and enter til message pops on screen(program into rf)
Then program to tv again and it should work.

It is a very weird problem. I take 450 calls a month and I've had only 2 calls with that situation


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

Took the RC72 that won't retain a code with the Genie from the office and put it in the kitchen with the mini. It programmed there and appears to work on that one. 

If it wasn't to ridiculously cold in MN today, I'd go down to the local chevy dealer and see if I could find one of those cars that "works differently" than the others... See if putting the shifter in drive causes it to fly backwards and slam into the building... 

I have noticed that although the information from the phone answerers, tech support, and supervisors may be inadequate or even outright incorrect, DTV is extremely efficient at billing and collecting money...

Anyhow, all three tvs work at this point, so hopefully things can go quiet for 2 years, but I definitely think when the opportunity arises it may be time to switch to Dish.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

That remote is worthless. It's worth purchasing and using the white remote in IR mode.


----------

